# Topping engine oil up



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Now how simple can it be to top up your oil?,how about one hour?. As going away this weekend thought would check oil , found it halfway between max' and min', poured in about pint , waited then checked again. One side of dipstick showed max', otherside well over max' !!. Checked after waiting for it to settle and still the same, so is it right or not and cannot make up my mind, do not want to have problems with overfill so looked for my drain plug fitting which i used about 1986 and of course its no longer around. Do not want to start camper in case of problems but cannot get car out to go to Halfords camper is parked too much to one side of drive. Goes by bus gets spanner ( £2.98) and finally gets underneatrh and drains down about pint.Dipstick shows below max' at one sideof dip' and still full other.Bu*** it will try again tomorrow.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure I understand you. How can there be a significant difference between two sides of the dipstick? Do you mean front and back of it, or side to side? Is the van parket level? You do wipe the dipstick before measuring?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

The dipstick showed on one side as said and the reverse side also has said its ridicules isn't it. Of course i did clean it each time. Just a little bit about me, until i started buying new vehicles i use to do all my own mechanics ie strip engine rebuild plus gearboxes so know a something about them.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teal said:


> The dipstick showed on one side as said and the reverse side also has said its ridicules isn't it. Of course i did clean it each time. Just a little bit about me, until i started buying new vehicles i use to do all my own mechanics ie strip engine rebuild plus gearboxes so know a something about them.


Some dipsticks end up entering the sump at an angle and that may result in the lopsided reading.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is possible that as the dipstick is removed that one side of it touches the side of the tube and the oil on that side is pulled up the stick.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
With you knowing about "Oil swords",you have probably tried this,insert "Sword" measure,insert again 180deg and check if oil is wiping off on one side. Could it be that when you cleaned it,something that oil cannot adhere to transfered onto sword. Hope you sort it.
Ted.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> It is possible that as the dipstick is removed that one side of it touches the side of the tube and the oil on that side is pulled up the stick.


Absolutely :wink: 
Rely on the lowest reading


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Must admit I've never checked both sides of a dip stick.

But when you did your initial check and found it halfway between min and max, was this your double sided check? If it was, and they were the same, 1 pint isn't going to overfill it. 

So take it out, so you can move your car, give it a run, park somewhere level, give it a little time to settle down and try again.


Andrew


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

if you can ,leave vehicle overnight on level ground , in the morning remove dipstick and check the oil level on the dipstick .Do not wipe dipstick ,and check again there is no need .that's asuming you have the time , another thing it is often recommended that if you have to top up with engine oil you ought to leave it 30 minutes before you check level !!
Tony A


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Oil Level*

Buy yourself a nice big Hyperdermic from the chemist and a length of plastic tube insert down the dipstick hole and take out as much oil as required.
Its how the garages do a quicky oil change but with a pump.

My Merc is absolutely hypersensitive on levels both vehicle and oil.
But you will become accustomed.

Steve


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Try removing dipstick and leaving it out overnight (or as long as you can spare).

Hopefully any oil clinging to the dipstick tube will drain away.

Must admit though, it's a new one on me, and like yourself I've dipped plenty.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Well thanks guys for your input, i done most of the things you say apart from leaving the stick out all night but with this i thourghly cleaned it each time. This morning tries again, still got smears up the stick but more thicker at the lower level , it really is ridulouse all i done was top up about a pint and drained off same amount. I think i had better take some oil with me Sunday just in case.


----------

